# [solved] gensplash little problem

## senzacionale

i want to use Theme-NewLinux.tar.bz2 and i install it but when i run computer i get blank page and then i come into gentoo and no splash image is shown!

thisi is 1024x768.cfg config

```

root@localhost pts/0 cat 1024x768.cfg

# This is the configuration file for the 1024x768 bootsplash picture.

#

# This file is necessary to specify the coordinates of the text box on

# the splash screen.

#

# Comments are welcome by stepan@suse.de

# config file version

version=3

# should the picture be displayed?

state=1

# fgcolor is the text forground color.

# bgcolor is the text background (i.e. transparent) color.

fgcolor=7

bgcolor=0

# (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

# tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

tx=0

ty=0

tw=1024

th=768

# name of the picture file (full path recommended)

pic=/etc/splash/NewLinux/images/verbose-1024x768.jpg

silentjpeg=/etc/splash/NewLinux/images/silent-1024x768.jpg

progress_enable=1

# background

box silent noover 204 666 820 686 #515151

box silent inter  204 666 204 686 #b77200 #f2b700 #b77200 #f2b700

box silent        204 666 820 686 #b77200 #f2b700 #b77200 #f2b700

#box silent inter  204 666 204 686 #f2b700 #b77200 #b77200 #f2b700

#box silent        204 666 820 686 #f2b700 #b77200 #b77200 #f2b700

# black border

box silent         204 665 820 665 #b5b5b5

box silent         204 687 820 687 #b5b5b5

box silent         203 665 203 687 #b5b5b5

box silent         820 665 820 687 #b5b5b5

overpaintok=1

```

and my grub.conf

```

default 1

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12.5

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.8.5 ro root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:NewLinux

initrd /boot/fbsplash-NewLinux-1024x768

title=Windows XP SP2

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

```

thnx

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

It seems that you may be loading the wrong kernel!

 *senzacionale wrote:*   

> title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12.5
> 
> root (hd0,1)
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.8.5 ro root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:NewLinux
> ...

 

----------

## senzacionale

i mistake in typing.

The kernel si 2.6.12.5.

Very strange is that i see black page then i come to gentoo. Instead of black page i must see splash. I don't know where is the problem.

Thnx

----------

## senzacionale

i try emergense, gentoo and livecd but not working

I look this howto http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash#Configuring_Your_Bootloader

but i get something with 1024x768.cfg not valid image or something and something with NULL

I look in log but i can't found this error that i can paste it here?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Sure. It will be easier for us to understand your problem.

Have you looked at this HOWTO?

----------

## senzacionale

yes i try everything and read almost everything. Until few weeks ago everything works nice. Now i even try 

```
genkernel --menuconfig --gensplash=emergence all
```

this is my grub.conf

```

# For booting GNU/Hurd

title  GNU/Linux Gentoo

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda7 quiet splash=verbose,theme:emergence video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@60 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r10

```

but still not working!

this is from dmesg

```

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., P11 , 01.00 (OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600   )

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5573

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c55e1, set palette = c00c561b

vesafb: pmi: ports = b010 b016 b054 b038 b03c b05c b000 b004 b0b0 b0b2 b0b4

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1536

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, using 6144k, total 131072k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

```

then i get error

```

coudn't load font file

could load 26 pt font from (null)

```

i add this in .cfg and then i get even wors error

```

text_font=/etc/splash/luxisri.ttf 

```

i get something with chipset

```

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp: pci dev 0000:02:03.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 5

```

What can be wrong here?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Were you using genkernel before you started having problems? Did your problems occur with kernel-2.6.12?

Your kernel line in grub.conf is a single line, right? What version of splashutils have you emerged?

----------

## senzacionale

yes kernel line is a single line, splashutils is version 1.1.9.8. before i use 2.6.8.1 nitro kernel but i can't get it any more.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

So I'm assuming your problems began with kernel 2.6.12. If so, that was caused by kernel 2.6.12 replacing the old initrd format with the new intiramfs format. That means that you have to recreate your old initrd file, with splash_geninitramfs. You must also go back to your manual kernel and replace the kernel and initrd lines in grub.conf.

I think that your version of splashutils won't cause any problems.

----------

## senzacionale

ok i will try. I see that is still in portage 2.5.9-r9 kernel. Is it still smart to use it or not and it's better to use 2.6.12?

Maybe splash has problems in 2.6.12 kernel and will work with 2.6.9.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

You should try to use the latest packages. A newer kernel addresses problems that existed in previous versions or includes new features. I'm using 2.6.12 with splashutils, so it does work. I was forced to recreate the initrd file and to update the splashutils package, but that was all that was required.

----------

## senzacionale

ok then i will do the same and look if works.

thnx for now and i will report you!

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Please post the versions of the kernel and splashutils. Show what framebuffer you're using in the kernel.

Explain what you've been doing to have the splash working.

----------

## senzacionale

oki am using 2.6.12-nitro5 kernel, splash utils is version 1.1.9.9 and i amusing vesafb as framebuffer.

I try everything. I try with genkernel and manually compile kernel but nothing works!

i have radeon 9700 mobility graphic card.

Now i made that muc that i can see splash image. At first i get blank page i don't know why then i see splash image. Sometime work somethime system freeze? It woks just one time all other times freez?

verry verry funny! Looks like that i am totaly n00b that i can't make one splash for whole day!

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Given that you're using the nitro-sources and I wasn't able to find any recent thread on splash and the nitro-sources, do you mind trying to build the splash with the gentoo-sources. That will allow to understand if the problem is related to the nitro-sources or if it's something else.

Please try with gentoo-sources-2.6.12 or gentoo-sources-2.6.13. You can keep your current nitro kernel and build a new gentoo kernel.

----------

## senzacionale

with gentoo-sources driver i get this error

```

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp: pci dev 0000:02:03.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27 

```

with nitro after 60% of splash loading system freeze. Here i get this error with problem of 8139cp.

Where is that in kernel that i can change it. Can you look by ssh becouse i really don't know what is wrong!

thnx

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Have you tried compiling support for the 8139too module instead?

Do you need help with that?

----------

## senzacionale

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Have you tried compiling support for the 8139too module instead?
> 
> Do you need help with that?
> ...

 

yes i need help with this.

thnx

----------

## jmbsvicetto

If you can't boot with your system, use the live-cd to boot, then mount your partitions and chroot.

Go to your kernel dir and change the kernel config

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig
```

Select under Device Drivers --> Network device support --> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) the Realtek-8129/8130/8139 ... as module <M> and remove the Realtek-8139 C+ PCI ... < >. Now compile the kernel and install it.

```
# make && make modules_install

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.12-new-gentoo

# cp .config /boot/config-2.6.12-new-gentoo

# cp System.map /boot/System.map-new-gentoo
```

Then edit your /boot/grub/grub.conf file and include the following

```
title  Gentoo-2.6.12-new

        root (hd0,4)

        kernel /kernel-2.6.12-new-gentoo root=/dev/hda7

```

Finally, exit, unmount the partitions and reboot. Can you boot your system with this kernel? If so, then let's look at the framebuffer.

----------

## senzacionale

ok now i did exactly as you said and now i am in my new kernel! What now?

----------

## senzacionale

now i fix the problem

the problem was in realtek-8139 c++ module and in nitro kernel becouse there i get kernel panic - not syncing: fatal exception in iterrupt. I don't know why

just this little problem appears

```

coudn't load font file

could load 35 pt font from (null) 

i try with text_font=/etc/splash/luxisri.ttf but not hel

```

and

```

vesafb: mode 1792x1344-32 not found

vesafb: mode 1792x1344-32 not found

vesafb: mode 1856x1392-32 not found

vesafb: mode 1856x1392-32 not found

vesafb: mode 1920x1440-32 not found

vesafb: mode 1920x1440-32 not found

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

cdrom: open failed.

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

```

how to fix that this errors will gone away!

----------

## jmbsvicetto

So you can boot now, right? That's an improvement!  :Wink: 

So you have a radeon 9700 mobility card and I suspect are using the ati-drivers? Have you looked at the Gensplash HOWTO? Don't patch your kernel and follow the kernel config. If you've changed anything, compile the kernel again and copy it to /boot. Create the splash initramfs with the appropriate resolution

```
# splash_geninitramfs -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024 -r 1280x1024 emergence

# splash_geninitramfs -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768 -r 1024x768 emergence
```

Then edit your grub.conf file and replace the previous entry with

```
title  Gentoo-2.6.12-new

        root (hd0,4)

        kernel /kernel-2.6.12-new-gentoo root=/dev/hda7 quiet splash=verbose,theme:emergence video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@60 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768
```

Finally add splash to your default run-level and reboot

```
# rc-update add splash default
```

Does it work?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

To remove the device mapper errors, remove the support from the kernel or boot with the option nolvm2 - you can append it to the end of your kernel line in grub.conf.

----------

## senzacionale

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> To remove the device mapper errors, remove the support from the kernel or boot with the option nolvm2 - you can append it to the end of your kernel line in grub.conf.
> 
> 

 

how?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

You can add to the end of the kernel line the option nolvm2.

If you want to remove from the kernel the support, look under Device Drivers --> Multi-device support (RAID and LVM) and remove the Device mapper support. You need to recompile the kernel and copy it to /boot

Does it solve your problem?

----------

## senzacionale

yes it helps

What about

```

vesafb: mode 1792x1344-32 not found

vesafb: mode 1792x1344-32 not found

vesafb: mode 1856x1392-32 not found

vesafb: mode 1856x1392-32 not found

vesafb: mode 1920x1440-32 not found

vesafb: mode 1920x1440-32 not found 

```

and

```

coudn't load font file

could load 35 pt font from (null)

```

but no one has this problemms yet! Please tell meif is ok to use 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 kernel or is better to use other kernel like mms or others.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Try to use the gentoo-sources. It should work.

The vesafb messages are just warnings of modes that vesafb doesn't support on your hardware. The other message I think has to do with the splash theme you're trying to use.

Have you been able to put the splash working?

----------

## senzacionale

yes splash now works fine. everything works now fine with gentoo-sources  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The vesafb messages are just warnings of modes that vesafb doesn't support on your hardware
> 
> 

 

so my graphic card radeon 9700 mobility not suported vesafb or i didin't understand you correctly?

thnx for all help jmbsvicetto!

----------

## jmbsvicetto

No, what I'm reading from those warnings is that vesafb is unable to use modes 1792x1344@32, 1856x1392@32 and 1920x1440@32. That' s not surprising since you would need a very large monitor for that.

If your problem as been solved, please add [solved] to the title of the thread (edit first message).

----------

## senzacionale

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No, what I'm reading from those warnings is that vesafb is unable to use modes 1792x1344@32, 1856x1392@32 and 1920x1440@32. That' s not surprising since you would need a very large monitor for that.
> 
> If your problem as been solved, please add [solved] to the title of the thread (edit first message).
> ...

 

Note completely solved. I want to fix just this with modes. I am using 1400x1050 resolution in my notebok.

I will never use 792x1344@32, 1856x1392@32 and 1920x1440@32 resolution so i don't know where come this?

how i can remove this?

thnx

----------

## jmbsvicetto

I'm convinced that X tries that by default and there's nothing wrong with it. However, if you want to prevent X from trying look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf and search for the mode lines. You may need to comment those mode lines.

----------

## senzacionale

ok i will do this. Now the problem is solved thnx to you jmbsvicetto.

Thnx again jmbsvicetto for helping me!

----------

